

Detecting Spam on Twitter - ajju
http://aarjav.org/wordpress/?p=59

======
ajju
@semanticvoid pointed out that one of the problems with using @spam to collect
spam for research is that some classes of spammers may be underreported. What
is there was an account that just copy tweets from famous accounts or a feed
and inserted malware links once a day?

Any ideas on how to improve my data/experiment?

